# Computer reset



## Jack3789 (May 27, 2009)

Does anyone know how many miles you have to drive after you reset the computer before you can get a passing grade on inspection


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

It's not a matter of mileage. The ECM needs to see a number of parameters met as it runs through the system readiness test. The FSM gives a description of the system readiness test and what it looks for, but it's almost impossible for one to duplicate exactly even with a scantool available. When I tried to complete them at the dealer I used to work out, I would start the car with the temperature under 150 degrees and let it idle until it reached normal operating temperature. Then I would take it for a long ride which included some stops and some extended cruising at highway speeds until I saw all of the SRT pass on the Consult II scantool. It was a lot harder in colder weather to get the EGR system to pass. Usually the road test would take 30-40 minutes.


----------

